# newspaper does not decompose



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I just pulled out some newspaper that I'd put down as a weed block on the outside edge of the garden. I could still read the April 2009 date on it. I'm always reading that people use it and that it decomposes, making nice dirt. It's never worked that way for me. Once before I tried it between rows and had the same experience of eventually having to gather it up.

Does anyone actually have good results with it, or is it just an old gardeners' tale? Or, maybe there's some trick I don't know about?

It does seem to make a good protective home for ants.:smack


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used it a lot to make compost and it works great and decomposes well. I just shred it up before I put it in the compost bin. Junk mail works pretty good too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

It needs to be kept damp.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

worms eat it too


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Works for me. I use newspaper and cardboard and there is no trace by the end of the season. Infact, it never stays long enough for me lol. But then, I have healthy organic soil full of microbes and worms and have never used checmiacls of any kind on it so maybe that makes a diffrence.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have tons of worms. They are drawn to the moisture the paper holds and they eat it.


----------



## CollieFlowerWV (Jun 28, 2010)

Just don't use the colored paper because of the ink. Not good.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

does anybody know what chemicals are used to make paper?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Many papers now have vegetable oil based inks.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll bet your paper wasn't damp enough to decompose. I use it and it works great between garden rows - I put grass clippings on top of them. You can't even see where they've been by the following year. My neighbors tills for me and then I start all over. I've used cardboard also but it needs to be kept ALOT wetter.


----------



## whiskeycellar (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Yall, 
I buy end rolls from the newspaper publishers for .50 cents each. Theres alot of paper there with no ink. It's on a roll, easy to roll out and comes in different sizes. Worked for me.
whiskeycellar.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You're lacking a combination of two things, moisture and nitrogen. One can cycle paper from wet to dry to wet and it will still remain intact. Paper is wood in a different form. A stump may take 50 years for bacteria to consume it. Drill holes into it and add nitrogen and it's eaten up in short order. Composting bacteria need nitrogen to support their colony. And when they are happy and multiplying, they'll gobble up all the wood that they can find. So, add nitrogen and the paper will be eaten up like any other organic carboniferous material.

Martin


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

whiskeyceller id love to find some end rolls talk about just rollen out some mulch !  it would make for an easy weed block for sure!

marin do you think adding a whole bunch of starbucks coffe grounds* ontop of the paper and belpw cut grass would do the trick 

*for all that dont know starbucks gives away for free all of their used coffe grounds for use in the garden usually sits in a basket under the counter


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Coffee grounds are between 1% and 2% nitrogen. They are definitely considered as a "green" material.

Martin


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Dont use your bills though. You will be eating your veggies in the dark with no running water if you do.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

coonripper said:


> Dont use your bills though. You will be eating your veggies in the dark with no running water if you do.


Very punny, sonny! :hysterical:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You can contact a full service hotel in your area and ask them if you can pick up any unused papers......they have TONS of them.
Starbucks and other coffee shops are all about giving you their grounds!!

I have used newspaper for 8 years as a weed barrier. 2 sheets of paper and about 6-8 inches of fresh cut grass. I pull about 4 weeds A SEASON out of my raised beds......

I use cardboard boxes (people are always giving away moving boxes on craigs list) underneath my mulch in my flower beds. AMAZING weed barrier!!!


----------

